# Spice bush



## spunk (Jun 27, 2014)

Has anyone used the twigs from this bush. It has a citrus taste. Back in the colonial days they were used for tea and the berries were used for allspice. I was thinking of using them but cannot find anyone that has done it.


----------



## WVMountaineerJack (Jun 27, 2014)

Why not leave the twigs and leaves for the butterflies and just use the berries? Seems like a lot of work as there is not a lot of flesh on those berries. Have you tried an elderberry yet? WVMJ


----------



## Turock (Jun 28, 2014)

I have alot of spice bush on the edge of the woods, but I've never used them for anything. You could harvest the berries and make an extract out of them by putting them into some vodka after crushing them a little. Another way the berries are used is to dry and crush them and use them as spice.


----------



## spunk (Jun 28, 2014)

I have the bulk lace elderberry I planted many years ago, I wasn't interested in wine brewing then. Last year I bought the wild elderberries to polinate with the black lace. So I can the wine sounds good. I read through black lace doesn't taste good. I do get plenty of berries it is well established.


----------



## spunk (Jun 28, 2014)

I would like to try the vodka idea. I was thinking add a few sprigs from pruning to add a extra citrus taste to maybe a mead or ginger wine or maybe rhubarb. Or to a beer brew.


----------



## Turock (Jun 29, 2014)

It would probably be a good idea to split the twigs lengthwise into 4 pieces so that it's really exposed to the vodka. It will probably take quite a bit of fruit.leaves, and twigs---pack the bottle full, even if you have to remove a small amount of vodka to do it. You might have to let it sit a long time--possibly refrigerating it for a month often helps extract the oils. Then leave it alone for a long time, shaking it up once in a while. Fracture the berries--tear the leaves.

I hope you report back on how this worked out--I might have to try it as I have alot of this bush around here.


----------



## spunk (Jun 29, 2014)

I will and report back I did that last summer with some of my sour cherries in vodka was nice. I had soo many cherries last year. This year none.


----------



## Turock (Jun 29, 2014)

None of us have cherries--or peaches--this year in NE Ohio. The cold was too intense and long-lasting.


----------



## spunk (Jun 29, 2014)

Yup know that one I'm from Ohio too.bad winter


----------



## WVMountaineerJack (Jun 29, 2014)

So have you actually tried chewing on them to see if it has a citrus taste? I am going to have to go out and chew on a leaf now to find out! You would have to have an extreme amount of patience to pick enough of those berries to make more than a gallon of anything, please make sure to take pics, including the tree. WVMJ


----------



## Turock (Jun 30, 2014)

Oh, my bushes are always loaded with the berries so if his bushes are like mine, it wouldn't take long to get quite a few of them.


----------



## WVMountaineerJack (Jun 30, 2014)

Interesting, we only get a very few on ours, maybe them being on top of a dry hill make it tough for them. Gotta love those spicebush swallowtail cats. WVMJ


----------



## spunk (Jun 30, 2014)

I only have two bushes I bought at a native garden sale there are male and female plants you need both for berries only the females produces berries. I know one is a female other I hope is a male. I'm going to try a tea today read it gets bitter if it hot make good sun tea I'll try both.if bitter probably be good for beer brewer.


----------



## spunk (Jul 1, 2014)

The swallowtail is the main reason I bought the bush. haven't seen one yet.lol caterpie.


----------



## Turock (Jul 1, 2014)

All my spice bush is growing, natively, at the edge of the woods which spends half the day in shade. I have a section of woods that is total shade all day and noticed, while mowing lawn the other day, that a whole bunch of them have started coming up there too. I'll bet I have, at least, 25 or 30 of them and some are very large. They aren't as tall as in your picture--maybe 6 feet tall or so but very wide.


----------



## spunk (Jul 1, 2014)

Mine is about 6 ft tall to so they must sucker or reseed. I tryed a few leaves as a hot tea was interesting not bad kinda citrus but not too much.


----------



## Turock (Jul 2, 2014)

Yes, they do get alot of suckers on them and I'm sure they reseed themselves.


----------



## spunk (Jul 10, 2014)

Have you ever tried the berries? Or used them for anything. Do they taste like allspice?


----------



## Turock (Jul 11, 2014)

I've never actually tasted one, but when you crush them the aroma is delightful--maybe similar to allspice. I've never done anything with them, but maybe I should try it. Not sure if they are going to bear fruit this year--many flowering trees and shrubs did not even bloom this year because of the harsh winter.


----------



## spunk (Jul 11, 2014)

If you do keep me posted. I would and will if I ever get any. Something neat about using what you have growing.


----------



## Turock (Jul 12, 2014)

I agree---I'm very fortunate to live in an area where many good plants grow natively. You should see how many leeks grow on the ravine in back of the house. It's entirely covered in them in the spring. I also have native shallots on the property, black raspberry,etc. I've found wild orchards and blue bells growing down by the river.

I'll check out the berries and let you know--altho it might not be this year.


----------



## spunk (Jul 12, 2014)

I'm jealous sounds great wish I had enough land for all the natives flowers berries mushrooms. I would be out in it everyday. That I could anyhow.


----------



## Turock (Jul 13, 2014)

My woods borders the Boy Scout camp---so all the woods is left in its natural state. The State of Ohio did a flora survey of this woods a few years ago and it holds so many special species of plants that it is now under a conservencey so that it can never be sold for development. It truly is a special place and I feel very grateful to have a piece of property out here on the border of the camp, where there aren't many pieces of private land--only a few that the camp reserved because the homeowners at the boundary keep the camp safe from strangers trying to enter the camp property. The other side of the road is all Girl Scout camp--so living out here has the feeling like you're the only person on earth. You never see people, and you might only have one neighbor---who you can't even see because of all the trees. My secret desire was always to be a hermit--I've almost succeeded in that, living out here!!


----------



## spunk (Jul 13, 2014)

Cool cheif logan? Im from ohio my son went there 6 years or so still goes back for a day or so. I saw land for sale last year close to the camp. Would have loved it. Didnt know all that about the conservency. That makes it even more appealing . It is niceout there if thats where your talking a out. Ever camp in the Ohio power era camping? It is nice gives you that feeling of being with nature. A hermit I would need all my animals though.someday maybe ill get some land.


----------



## Turock (Jul 14, 2014)

It's the Firelands Scout Reservation and the Girl Scout camp on the other side of the road is Camp Timberlane. I never go camping, since building this house. It's like my own private camp ground here, but with a permanent house on it. Almost like a vacation home--but you never leave!!! The only animals I have are dogs--I just don't have alot of time for other animals as I'm still wotking on finishing the house and putting in landscaping, cutting wood, etc. AND making wine, of course. AND mowing lawn---this place keeps me busy. I need no other avocations in life. 

Finding your own land and building a house that suits your hobbies is a great thing, I'll tell ya. I've never regretted moving out here.


----------



## spunk (Jul 15, 2014)

I bet it does keep you busy. Never ending. Im not familiar with that scout camp. Camping all the time sounds fine.


----------



## spunk (Sep 16, 2014)

My spice bush had 8 berries on it. Wow lol any how ate one. Taste good. The seed is a bit peppery the flesh is kinda sweet and citrus. It was pretty good.


----------



## Turock (Sep 19, 2014)

That's sounds interesting!! I'm gonna have to try them next year IF they bloom. They're talking about another cold winter this year so we'll have to see. But if I have berries next year, I'm going to try some things with them. Thanks for the update!!


----------



## spunk (Sep 21, 2014)

I hope they are wrong about winter. I do not want to repeat last year.that may mean no cherries again.i lost a lot of plants too last year.tonight I crushed three spice berries used with my pork chops.it was tasty


----------



## Turock (Sep 22, 2014)

Wow---that sounds great. I definitely will try some cooking with them. Drying them and using them in a rub would be good too, I'll bet. I hear ya--I don't mind a cold and snowy winter--but not those long and deep cold spells like last year.


----------



## spunk (Sep 23, 2014)

I don't think that they would dry well they a bit oily. I would freeze whole. I'm going to try them with my pickling peppers and pickles. Instead of allspice. They would nice in jars add color. That's is if I get any next year.


----------



## Turock (Sep 24, 2014)

ANOTHER good idea!!!! 

I had read that the old-timers did dry them. But the oils would probably give alot of flavor. I sure hope I can try this next year, as I have many spicbush at the edge of the woods. And more a coming up every year!!


----------



## spunk (Mar 15, 2015)

@Turock found a local place in columbus had paw paw mead that had spice bush berries in it. I tryed it called sour paw paw was reminded me of lemon aid.


----------



## Turock (Mar 15, 2015)

I wonder how they would taste in something like Niagara wine??? It might be fun to try making an extract from them--you know, the berries in a bottle of vodka. Lots of ideas here. Well, we'll see how things bloom up this spring. Was pretty cold long-term here this winter. Just hope we don't have any late frosts.


----------



## spunk (Mar 16, 2015)

Yea we have had some nice days lately hope it's going to stay. No ... snow in may or late April I would like to have cherries this year.


----------

